# Lower Provo



## Machinist87 (Nov 21, 2012)

Well I woke up early this morning and decided to try out the lower Provo. I only ran into about 4 other people out there. I couldn't get a bite on anything. I had a nymph rig with a yarn indicator and a weighted sow. I also tried out some different types of bwo's and at the end I tried a few different adult midges. The only thing I caught was a twig and random plant life I pulled from the bottom with the sow. It was nice to get out though. I saw a beautiful brown trout about 18 + inches long leap out of the water. He held up in a pocket but he didn't bite on anything I showed him. I am pretty sure my casting was terrible though. I couldn't power through the wind with a roll cast. I don't have any waders so I couldn't do a normal over head cast without tangling the line up behind me. I was trying to do a side cast shooting up and down the side of the river. That was horrific at best. Does any one here have any tips that could help e out? Obviously I need to work on my casting and presentation but I guess I am asking is there something I should be doing different I am not aware of. I took a fly fishing class a year ago at cabelas and this is the first time I have been out since.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Try a short cast where you lift the line straight up and above you. Not behind you. Then shoot a little line out on your forward cast. It's a bit tricky at first but not hard to do.
You need to keep the rod tip straight up and above you and let the line follow the tip.


----------



## Machinist87 (Nov 21, 2012)

I will have to try that out I am planning on going back on Thursday. I will bring my camera next time and post some pictures if I catch something that is.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Worry more about your drift than a perfect cast. Those fish are smart and picky. Drift is everything. Also try a pheasant tail or hairs ear. Or a gray sow size 18 or 20.


----------



## Machinist87 (Nov 21, 2012)

I can see that being a issue. Where I was at the water by the shore line was moving three times as fast as 20 feet in where my fly was landing. When I would mend the line I and could see my fly twitch and even after mending it maybe only 2-3 seconds of natural drift before the current pulled my fly unnaturally down stream again. I think I am going to find a spot next time that does not have this problem.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Also weight. If you aren't catching the bottom once every other drift of so you aren't deep enough. Sometimes that extra 1/2" or so is all it takes.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

The LoPro is often my kryptonite, but I was up there last week and also couldn't get squat on the hairs ears and sow bugs. (I was also working on some new (for me) techniques, so I didn't care too much). However, once I put on a Pinkish colored San Juan worm, it was game on and I had a very good afternoon. Also, make sure you are getting the fly deep enough as McFly said. I also had to do that correctly before I started getting hits.


----------



## Machinist87 (Nov 21, 2012)

I know my sow was deep enough I could feel it hitting and every now and again I had to clean the hook off. I will have at it again tomorrow and let you guys know what they did or didn't bite on. I have work at 3 so I will only be there for the morning and early afternoon. I am not even sure if time of day changes what I should be using. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Machinist87 (Nov 21, 2012)

I managed to tangle up both of my leaders today once yet again. Then as soon as I left another guy fished where I was at and caught three cast after cast. What was even worse was on all of his casts were big tailing loops. So I must really be botching the whole thing. Anyone know a good fly fishing class I can take? I would almost be willing to pay someone to come fishing with me at this point.


----------



## lunkerjunker (Aug 8, 2011)

Keep at it, you'll get it. I would concentrate on the nymphs for now. Your casting doesn't need to be perfect or long for nymphing since the lower is only like 20 or 30 feet wide anyway. Mend your line to keep a good drift. I second the hairs ear, it's always worked for me there. Size 18 beadhead. San Juan too, red or pink. Good luck


----------

